# SICK BETTA...need advice



## TIFFANY270 (May 1, 2013)

I've had Sid the betta now for over 2 years, for the past several months off and on he has this spot on his head that kind of looks like skin but a cauliflower look which he is a dark blackish maroon color but the spot is like a grayish white. I do water changes every other day, I've used Maracyn Plus, KanaPlex and nothing is helping him at all! He never swims around like a normal fish, he lays at the bottom or on a plant all day! He barely eats and he always goes to the top real quick like hes gasping for air!!! Its sad i want him to get better but i dont want him to suffer because he doesnt look like a happy fish at all!! This is my last attempt to try and save him so please anyone w/ advice on what to do, it would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!!!!


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know what's wrong with him, but i always use quickcure or melafix on my sick fish and it always does the job. I hope he gets better!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

Do you have a pic that may be able to help us determine what is going on with your betta?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you are changing the water every other day that is good, unless you are using meds. With meds you need to not change the water for the recommended time while treating, then go back to a normal water change schedule afterwards. 

Don't use melafix, but the other med would work. You could add some salt to the tank- per instructions on back of the carton. Get the aquarium salt. Make sure it is fully melted in the water before you put it in the tank. And then don't pour it near the fish. 

The other thing you can do is try finding the exact disease that the fish has- then you can get a med that is best for it and do a "dip." Those tend to be pretty effective because they are dipped right into a solution of the medication. The medication will have instructions on it. You do more than one dip. 

Going up to the top for air- yes, they breathe from the top of the tank through their labyrinth organ.


----------

